# A feat to gain a domain?



## Alzrius (Jan 21, 2008)

I thought there was a thread about this, but I can't seem to find it.

I'm basically looking for a way for my druid to grant himself a +4 inherent bonus to an ability score. Unfortunately, druids can't cast _miracle_, and can't use the old _planar binding_ on an efreet trick (since they don't have that spell). I can't use a _ring of three wishes_, since he needs at least four uses of _wish_/_miracle_ to get a +4 bonus, and using UMD and a _scroll_ isn't a viable option either.

The only solution that I can figure out is if he can somehow gain the Luck domain, which has _miracle_ for a 9th-level spell. Taking a PrC isn't an option (he's already 17th level), but since he gains a feat slot next level, is there a feat somewhere that lets him get a domain? WotC products only on this one; third-party stuff has been banned.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2008)

Have you considered a +4 Manual of [Ability]?

-Hyp.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2008)

Ways I know to gain access to Luck Domain:

Take a level in Cleric, KoK Shaman, OA Shaman, or other divine casting class that uses Domains.

Take a level in Wizard with the Domain Wizard AltClass Feature (CompChamp) and Cleric of a deity with Luck as one of his Domains.

Take Arcane Disciple, which adds a domain's spells to your arcane casting class' spell list.

And at 17th level, you can't take enough of any to gain access to Miracle.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2008)

Then again, Psionics has a bit of help for you:

Animal Affinity
Egoist 2/PsyWar2
Duration 1 min/lvl

 "You forge a psychometabolic affinity with an idealized animal form, therby boost in one of your ability scores (choose either Str, Dex, Con, Int, Wis or Cha). The Power grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the abiliyt score you choose..."

If you weren't so advanced, you might have taken:

Psychofeedback
Egoist 5/PsyWar5
Duration 1 rd/lvl

"You can readjust your body to boost one physical ability score at the expense of one or more other scores."


----------



## Shin Okada (Jan 21, 2008)

I second to Hypersmurf. If all you want is inherent bonus to your Wis, buy a book. Save money and buy the best one (+5) once and all is the way to go.


----------



## eamon (Jan 21, 2008)

The Book sounds like the way to go to me too.

If you really want the luck domain, you could take the Contemplative prestige class if you have (or can reverse engineer) 13 ranks in knowledge religion - it grants a bonus domain, spellcasting progression, and immunity to all diseases including supernatural ones at first level; however, it would cost you wild shape progression.  The envy domain grants wish, incidentally, if you're curious.

And as to the ring of three wishes: you could use two rings, if for some reason the tome of understanding isn't available to you.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 21, 2008)

Hm, I don't know why I didn't consider a _tome_ to begin with. Thanks to everyone who mentioned that option!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2008)

Argh!  I can't believe I forgot the Contemplative!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 21, 2008)

Argh!  I can't believe I forgot the Contemplative!

Of course, as I recall, the Contemplative can only give access to domains the PC's god actually has access to.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jan 21, 2008)

Is there any particular reason you couldn't just buy a scroll of Miracle or Wish and just have another high-level caster cast them on you?

And, by the way, Miracle can't, by the RAW, grant inherent bonuses to ability scores.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 21, 2008)

UltimaGabe said:
			
		

> And, by the way, Miracle can't, by the RAW, grant inherent bonuses to ability scores.




The RAW only gives "examples" of things a miracle can do for a 5,000 XP cost. Between that, and that the _tome_ magic items list their required spell as being "_miracle_ or _wish_" that seems to clearly imply that a _miracle_ can grant inherent bonuses.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 21, 2008)

Indeed, arguably, using Miracle to grant an inherent bonus wouldn't even require 5000XP.

Miracle can, at no XP cost, do the following:


Duplicate any cleric spell of 8th level or lower (including spells to which you have access because of your domains).

Duplicate any other spell of 7th level or lower.

Undo the harmful effects of certain spells, such as feeblemind or insanity.

*Have any effect whose power level is in line with the above effects.*

So what sort of effects have a power level in line with the above effects?

Well, duplicating 8th level spells of your class, duplicating 7th level spells from other classes, and undoing the effects of Feeblemind or Insanity are all entries on the list of effects the Wish spell can have with guaranteed safety, so it's not unreasonable to assume that the other entries on that list are effects with a power level in line.

So if adding a +1 inherent bonus is an effect whose power level is in line with duplicating an 8th level spell or undoing Insanity, then it's an effect that can be achieved with a no-XP-cost Miracle...

-Hyp.


----------



## eamon (Jan 22, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Argh!  I can't believe I forgot the Contemplative!
> 
> Of course, as I recall, the Contemplative can only give access to domains the PC's god actually has access to.




That's true, but it's heavily campaign dependent.  Even in plain D&D, there's room for clerics of an abstract cause - not a deity - and who's to say the domain doesn't match some cause you've concocted?  The contemplative even explicitly mentions the idea of an abstract cause.  Further, a druid is less likely to have chosen an explicit god and thus less likely to be required by DM fiat to stay within that god's confines.


----------

